# Fission Rom 2.5.7 or 2.6?



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

hey guys so it seems that team defuse disbanded and left all the fission stuff to die in hell but i really want to try fission(outdated i know) but i would really enjoy it. It seems that no one has it on other forums so let me know if you have it and if i could possibly get a copy. and Yes i did try fission rom manager it doesn't work....thanks guys i'm awaiting a response ASAP


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

Actually, I would enjoy this also. I hope someone has a link to the files =D


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

yea i've been looking for a vanilla froyo experience. not a lot of roms have it and i like the look of vanilla froyo. i was gonna try obsidion but it has racing issues and so far your the only one to reply i guess no one has it but still i wish someone would have it in an old download folder


----------



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

I might still have it on my computer. Angelo told me he was still working on updating it but haven't heard from him in awhile he was busy with the inspire 4g. I ll see if I have it still. If not I do still have rubix which is just as good.


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

that would be awesome! i don't know about rubix tho from the screens i've seen it looks like it's theme'd but hey why not but if you do have fission that would be awesome


----------

